# help me



## eng. zain (25 يناير 2011)

عم دور ع بحث عن مجففات الهواء المضغوط الداخل إلى الوحدات الصناعية


----------



## ديدين (26 يناير 2011)

قبل استعمال الهواء المضغوط في الوحدات الصناعية لا بد من معالجته.
تتلخص المعالجة عموما في ثلاثة عمليات:
1- تبدأ المعالجة بتصفية الهواء من الشوائب الصلبة و السائلة (قطرات الماء) المتكونة داخل خزان الكمبريسور و نستعمل بهذا الخصوص مصفاة عادية.











2- ضبط أو تنظيم ضغط الهواء حسب متطلبات الوحدة الصناعية و نستخدم بهذا الخصوص المنظم أو regulator






3- تزييت الهواء الهواء في حالة وجود أجهزة متحركة مثل الدافعات (cylinders)






و في النهاية نحتاج لمجموعة معالجة الهواء المضغوط كهذة:


----------

